# Obi & Owen's recent fun *pics* Sept 2013



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm just really happy to see so many new and old members posting recently! Thought I'd share some recent pics (random) of my boys. Many of you have seen some of them on facebook/instagram, but I thought I'd share them here on SM. They are SO well-bonded now :wub: Owen will be turning one year old next month- boy does time fly! Obi is still his fluffy, cuddly self :wub:

This is a pic of they boys, completely unposed, cuddling with my friend's baby. We were eating and Obi just climbed into the carseat like this and Owen sat down next to them. It was honestly one of the cutest moments I have ever witnessed!










Most of you have already seen Obi's official Trick Dog Championship video. Here he is with his medal.











Obi's tie- BEFORE AND AFTER Owen!!! crazy teenage puppy! yeah- i had to take it off after 5 minutes because Owen kept thinking it was a new toy.


















Most recent pics of Obi from this week after I gave him a slightly different haircut  His facial expression in the first one made me laugh so hard, then he became his normal smiley self.









Here are the boys in some of their new Star Wars gear (we have more but will debut them later!!!):














































*
and....Notice a trend with Owen???*




































*Hope everyone enjoyed the pics! Have a wonderful day!*




























:heart: Marisa, Obi, and Owen


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I can look at their pictures all day everyday! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sooooo cute! Next you have to post the bloopers because i know all of your pics didn't come out so adorables!


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Aww. How cute. Obi looks really proud with the medal. Owen is getting cuter every day. I love that they are 2 different sizes. This way Obi will always look like the big brother to sweet Owen. 

By the way, just how big is Obi?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I can look at their pictures all day everyday!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


:thumbsup: that's how I feel with Dom and Benjamin! 



bellaratamaltese said:


> Sooooo cute! Next you have to post the bloopers because i know all of your pics didn't come out so adorables!


:HistericalSmiley: Stacy, you're absolutely right~ For every good pic, there are at least 10 bloopers  I'll have to post more bloopers in the next thread!



dognut said:


> Aww. How cute. Obi looks really proud with the medal. Owen is getting cuter every day. I love that they are 2 different sizes. This way Obi will always look like the big brother to sweet Owen.
> 
> By the way, just how big is Obi?


Thanks, Dawn! Obi is very proud and shows it! Owen is 5.4 pounds at his last weigh in, but he is quite a fatty :blush: Obi is 5.8-6 pounds depending on how much hair he has! He is also extremely fluffy but fairly skinny. Owen does have a smaller frame though and certainly ACTS like the younger puppy brother.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MARISA THAT PICTURE IS JUST PRECIOUS:wub:
OBI IS ADORABLE IN THE CARSEAT, LOOKS LIKE HE'S THE GUARD FLUFF LOL I LOVE HOW THEY HAVE BONDED, LITTLE OBI AND OWEN, YOU ARE SOOOOO CUTE:wub:
ALL THOSE PICTURES ARE JUST TO CUTE, IT MUST BE SO FUN HAVING THOSE LITTLE GUYS, THEY ARE SO KISSABLE AND HUGGABLE, I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR LITTLE GUYS


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

They are ADORABLE!!! Lol. I just want to cuddle them both! I love those little smiling faces 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Made my day! Such cute fluffs. Love their little faces. I laughed so much at the before and after Owen tie pics. Little Gremlin. 

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw I love that first photo, they are the most loving little dogs. Sammy is the same with my baby neice, doesn't leave her side whenever she visits, even when she's asleep.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marisa, your boys are simply adorable! I love their smiling faces, and the car seat picture is just too cute!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I love both there looks they are absolutely adorable :wub:

You can see they have such a great relationship!!! :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Your boys are just too cute! 
Your pictures are so great - they always seem to show off their personalities  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's posts like this that make me really want to get another Malt. For Leila to play with and me to love. Yours are so adorable! I love looking at their pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So precious. They are so cute together and love the one of owen on top of obi. Reminds me of our two.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marisa, they couldn't be any cuter. I LOVE the cuddle pic!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Marisa, they are just so adorable!
Smiling in every photo! Such happy little guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I just love love LOVE love your boys, Marisa! I could look at their pictures all day. That picture of Obi snuggling with the baby is one of the cutest things I've ever seen! Thanks for making my Sunday morning


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisa, Obi and Owen are gorgeous.....the pics brought a big smile to my face!! Hugs and kisses :wub::wub:


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

*Obi and Owen*

Thank you so much for sharing your pics! I love how great your pictures turn out. Mine are never that cute. I said for the first 4 years, Benson wasn't still long enough for me to get a pic. His were always a blur! LOL
You made my day! Love your Obi and how smart he is! It encourages me to work more with Benson. I am sure Owen is just as smart! They are both so adorable!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marisa, you are the best mom to those two adorable boys!:wub: They always make me smile...I just love to see their happy, blissful little faces...I can tell they are loved a lot!:wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

They are adorable, and I can't believe Owen is almost a 1 yo! I thought he was younger than Manny. Manny will be 1 on November 1st. Your boys are so photogenic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> MARISA THAT PICTURE IS JUST PRECIOUS:wub:
> OBI IS ADORABLE IN THE CARSEAT, LOOKS LIKE HE'S THE GUARD FLUFF LOL I LOVE HOW THEY HAVE BONDED, LITTLE OBI AND OWEN, YOU ARE SOOOOO CUTE:wub:
> ALL THOSE PICTURES ARE JUST TO CUTE, IT MUST BE SO FUN HAVING THOSE LITTLE GUYS, THEY ARE SO KISSABLE AND HUGGABLE, I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR LITTLE GUYS


Thanks, Paula! I am so lucky they have bonded so well 



littlefluffbabies said:


> They are ADORABLE!!! Lol. I just want to cuddle them both! I love those little smiling faces
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Amanda!



eiksaa said:


> Made my day! Such cute fluffs. Love their little faces. I laughed so much at the before and after Owen tie pics. Little Gremlin.
> 
> Can't wait to see them!


Aastha, you know what a knucklehead Owen is! We miss you guys- lets meet up soon!



lols82 said:


> Aw I love that first photo, they are the most loving little dogs. Sammy is the same with my baby neice, doesn't leave her side whenever she visits, even when she's asleep.


Laura, Sammy sounds as sweet as he looks :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I want to scoop your babies up and just snugglw with them! I love the star wars t-shirts............... where did you find those?? 

Thanks for sharing the adorable pics of your little boys! And yes Once again................ I just love them~


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Marisa, I always love when you post pictures of Obi and Owen. They are so stinkin cute its almost torture to have to see them on my computer screen and not be able to hold them. They are heaven! I love following them on Instagram. They are like a little dose of sunshine everyday!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of Obi and Owen. Keep them coming! :wub::wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

SO adorable. Love the shirts!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Adorable!!! And I love the fact that both have SMILES on their faces in most of the pictures.


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

OK now.. that "judge me by my size" T-shirt is a MUST HAVE!!! where did you find it??

the boys look adorbs as per usual!! so great that they have bonded, too  miss you guys!! 

xoxoxo


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Love!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marisa - you made my day...actually my week...with the photos of your smiling, handsome boys. You capture their personalities so perfectly and always have them looking amazing. Love them. I too cracked up with that first shot of Obi looking at you like you lost your mind cutting his hair. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Silly boy!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are so cute together and really look happy. I had to laugh at their star wars gear...I was not expecting that...lol. They are adorable.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Marisa, your boys are simply adorable! I love their smiling faces, and the car seat picture is just too cute!


Thanks, Maggie! I'm happy to post the pics here as long as it brings a smile to people's faces


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I love both there looks they are absolutely adorable :wub:
> 
> You can see they have such a great relationship!!! :chili:


Thanks, Lisa! :wub: hope your wedding plans are coming along smoothly!



Orla said:


> Your boys are just too cute!
> Your pictures are so great - they always seem to show off their personalities
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww thanks, Orla! I love your fab pics of Milo too  he's super photogenic!



Leila'sMommy said:


> It's posts like this that make me really want to get another Malt. For Leila to play with and me to love. Yours are so adorable! I love looking at their pictures!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww! Maltese are so addicting  glad you enjoyed the pics!



mdbflorida said:


> So precious. They are so cute together and love the one of owen on top of obi. Reminds me of our two.


Thanks, Mags! I love Boo and Zach. Isn't it fun having two?!



TLR said:


> Marisa, they couldn't be any cuter. I LOVE the cuddle pic!!!


Thanks, Tracey  Give Ben a cuddle from me! Hope you're transitioning back to work with strength :hug:



Kathleen said:


> Marisa, they are just so adorable!
> Smiling in every photo! Such happy little guys. :thumbsup:


Thanks, Kathleen! Yes, they are VERY smiley boys!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh I just love love LOVE love your boys, Marisa! I could look at their pictures all day. That picture of Obi snuggling with the baby is one of the cutest things I've ever seen! Thanks for making my Sunday morning


awwww...thanks, Nida! I LOOOOVE Bailey and Emma too :wub: :wub: i'm so glad I can see all their pics on FB/Instagram too. give them both some love from me!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marisa, Obi and Owen are gorgeous.....the pics brought a big smile to my face!! Hugs and kisses :wub::wub:


Thank you, Barbie! Obi and Owen send you and adorable Zoe some hugs and kisses back!



Cyntexas said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your pics! I love how great your pictures turn out. Mine are never that cute. I said for the first 4 years, Benson wasn't still long enough for me to get a pic. His were always a blur! LOL
> You made my day! Love your Obi and how smart he is! It encourages me to work more with Benson. I am sure Owen is just as smart! They are both so adorable!:wub:


LOL! for every good pic, there are MANY blurry pics! I just keep clicking away. We need more pics of Benson 



aprilb said:


> Marisa, you are the best mom to those two adorable boys!:wub: They always make me smile...I just love to see their happy, blissful little faces...I can tell they are loved a lot!:wub:


April, you are so sweet. I hope you and your girls are well- I miss seeing their beautiful pics *hint hint* :wub::wub::wub:



ckanen2n said:


> They are adorable, and I can't believe Owen is almost a 1 yo! I thought he was younger than Manny. Manny will be 1 on November 1st. Your boys are so photogenic, thanks for sharing!


Thanks, Carole! Owen's bday is Oct 1 so just one month older than Manny! they grow SO fast!



maltese manica said:


> I want to scoop your babies up and just snugglw with them! I love the star wars t-shirts............... where did you find those??
> 
> Thanks for sharing the adorable pics of your little boys! And yes Once again................ I just love them~


Thanks, Janene! The shirts are from Petco :thumbsup:



babycake7 said:


> Marisa, I always love when you post pictures of Obi and Owen. They are so stinkin cute its almost torture to have to see them on my computer screen and not be able to hold them. They are heaven! I love following them on Instagram. They are like a little dose of sunshine everyday!


LOL! Thanks, Hope. I enjoy seeing Cooper's pics on IG too- he is an amazing dog and Bella is just the cutest fluffball <3



dntdelay said:


> I love seeing pictures of Obi and Owen. Keep them coming! :wub::wub:


Thanks, Audrey! Will do 



pammy4501 said:


> SO adorable. Love the shirts!


Thought you'd appreciate it! hahaha! Let's meet up soon!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Adorable!!! And I love the fact that both have SMILES on their faces in most of the pictures.


Thanks, Lynn- you're so right- they are just two very smiley maltese  



Maltshakes said:


> OK now.. that "judge me by my size" T-shirt is a MUST HAVE!!! where did you find it??
> 
> the boys look adorbs as per usual!! so great that they have bonded, too  miss you guys!!
> 
> xoxoxo


Thanks, Janet! Give sneakers some love from us! The shirt is from Petco, btw!



puppydoll said:


> Love!!!


:wub: Obi and Owen send you some love!



Snowbody said:


> Marisa - you made my day...actually my week...with the photos of your smiling, handsome boys. You capture their personalities so perfectly and always have them looking amazing. Love them. I too cracked up with that first shot of Obi looking at you like you lost your mind cutting his hair. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Silly boy!! :wub:


Sue, I'm so happy the pics can put a smile on your face! I wish you could meet Owen and I hope to meet Tyler one day! Give handsome Tyler lots of love from me. pics? 



Maglily said:


> They are so cute together and really look happy. I had to laugh at their star wars gear...I was not expecting that...lol. They are adorable.


Brenda, I was the same way- they looked so cute in their shirts, I started laughing at them :blush:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm late to the party... I just saw this. :blush: 
But my gosh!!! These two boys never fail to make me smile! They are seriously beyond adorable. I really love that picture of cutsie Owen when he's sitting by himself! And Obi in the baby's carseat is priceless. :wub:


----------

